# German social security deductions on British state pension



## Andy Dunn (9 mo ago)

Subject: British State Pension paid to expat in Germany. <my German health "kasse" wishes to deduct something like 13% from my British pension. I already pay the agreed contributions from my German state pension and a private German pension . Do any members of the forum know anything about this? I have searched the Internet and found nothing legally based. Contacts in the local German Inland Revenue office know nothing about this (it IS social secutiry law, so a little out of their ken!)
Any response with contact information links would be gratefully received!
Andy


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Andy Dunn said:


> Subject: British State Pension paid to expat in Germany. <my German health "kasse" wishes to deduct something like 13% from my British pension.


13% seems too high, I think it should be closer to 11%. The exact percentage depends on your KK's _Zusatzbeitrag_.


----------



## Andy Dunn (9 mo ago)

Thank you for your comment. I have queried the percentage deduction.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can actually calculate what it should be by yourself, you just need to look up your KK's _Zusatzbeitrag_. On your foreign state pension you'll pay

7.3% _Krankenversicherung_ (this half of the regular rate)

1/2 of your KK's _Zusatzbeitrag_
3.05% _Pflegeversicherung_ (3.4% if you don't have a child)


----------

